# IVF help...day 3 vs day 5 thank you



## patp (Oct 22, 2017)

Hi all,

I'm new to this website so hi to everyone out there...i hope someone can help me please?

I've just been through my first round of IVF...and sadly it didn't work for us....but I'm just questioning a certain decision we made...on day 3, out of 5 eggs that were fertilised, only 2 seemed to going anywhere (6 cell and 5 cell - but fragmented)....the clinic originally said we would go to 5 day blastocyte if possible...but rang me on day 3 to say things were not going well as hoped - so it was now up to us what we did....a 3 day transfer or wait to see if they could make it do 5 day...we thought about if for hours...running loops in our heads...till eventually the embryologist recommend we go do day 5 as there was a lot of fragmentation & in her opinion if the two embryos could make it day 5 there was a higher chance of success overall...and they didnt want us to do a three day transfer with false hope due to all the fragmentation...with the overall idea being that if the embryos couldn't make it day 5 in the lab, they would not have made a successful pregnancy in the uterus at day 3....sadly we ended up at day with no embryos - and now I am just lost...I don't know if I made the right decision....any thoughts would be much appreciated...

thanks


----------



## KSG123 (May 24, 2015)

Hi I was in the same position as you. A 5 and 6 cell pretty fragmented but my clinic was the opposite and recommended a 3 day transfer as they told me they would be better off in the womb. I got pregnant twice with rubbish 
Embryos and my second attempt resulted in my son last year xx


----------



## patp (Oct 22, 2017)

Hi KSG123,

Thank you for your reply...so just to understand...in your second attempt was it also a 3 day transfer of fragmented embryos?

I am thinking of doing a second cycle...but of course, it does seem a little scary at the moment


----------



## ~Sapphire~ (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi Patp,

I am so sorry that your cycle didn't go as planned.  Having been in a position of having nothing to transfer myself, I understand how much it can hurt to not even get that chance of success   I always feel a little bit confused that some experts claim that if they don't make it to day 5 in the lab then they wouldn't have in you either - there is absolutely no way to test one embryo in both environments at the same time, so how can anyone be so sure.  In my experience, I had trouble getting any embryos to blast (I only achieved two poor quality ones from 23 embryos over two cycles). I do, however, have two daughters, one from a day 2 transfer (when day 2 was the norm) and the other from a day 3 transfer.  I can only assume that, in my case, embryos really do better in me than in the lab.

I know it seems scary at the moment and it probably will be over the next cycle too.  I was terrified that, after I had no fertilisation with my first cycle, that it may end up the same again but try to keep believing.  I really hope that your dreams come true on your next cycle.

Lots of luck
S xx


----------



## Maksi (Dec 9, 2014)

Hello PAPT
This happened to us several times. I see that It your first cycle so can understand why they may have pushed it. 
If this should happen again, I feel day 3 transfer may be better.
We always had 3-4 v excellent quality at day 3. Then by dsy 5, perhaps 1 morula left.
Eventually after much research by me, I found it was sperm issue as the egg does most of work from days 1-3 and then the sperm takes over from day 4....something like that!!

Well we got hubby sperm checked out by a dr Ramsay and he had high fragmentation in sperm. The cause a varicocele. He had op  in Oct 2015, by dec 2015 we were pregnant having also insisted on a day 3 transfer by us. My daughter is now 13 months! 

It's true, the fertility clinic can argue..'oh but if it worked at day 3 then that embryo would have been a blastocyst in our lab too'. Nope, sorry we disagree based on several cycles, that embryo is better off in you.

But another consideration is how many great ones you have at day 3. If you have 2 or more, and dont wish to risk a multiple pregnanct, how does lab choose which ones to put back? 

For me, my formula after all my experience, less eggs is better quality and always day 3 transfer. 

Best of luck!
X


----------



## KSG123 (May 24, 2015)

Yes both ivf's were 3 day transfer. My first go I actually had slightly better embryo's an 8 and a 7 cell implanted at day 3. I fell pregnant but had a miscarriage. My clinic always say if it's obvious what the best eggs are at day 3 they put them back then and only go to day 5 if the majority of eggs are looking good and they need to look at them for longer to see which ones are the best xx


----------



## patp (Oct 22, 2017)

thank you everyone for your help...feel a little better today...quite sure I can learn from this...quite upset with the clinic though but I guess thats natural...


----------

